# Pensicola Pass Questions



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Hey all, I am new to the forum and not a local by any means although I love the area and actually think I could live there. I keep seeing posts about catching reds in the pass. Is a 19 foot shallow v aluminum boat a boat I could fish there with? I plan to fish in the Big Lagoon but would love to try the pass too. Do you anchor or drift or both ? Live or Soft plastics ? I'll be there 7-21 week and have two to three days to fish. 

Thanks for any pointers given Chris


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes the boat will do fine. Like anytime and anywhere be alert to the weather. Big Bull reds are in the pass now, drifting thru the west side of the pass or anchored up. Live bait, soft plastics, spoons, trolling with stretches and many others will work. Do a search here on the forum for more info. Good luck and welcome to Paradise!


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Thanks as I get closer I'll pay attention to the posts, it there a good tackle shop to get license near Perdido Key? I am keeping the boat at White Bros.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ctilton said:


> Thanks as I get closer I'll pay attention to the posts, it there a good tackle shop to get license near Perdido Key? I am keeping the boat at White Bros.


You can get it online here

http://myfwc.com/license/


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Mr Fish, also one other question. I want to put out a crab trap , is the Big Lagoon a good place to try that.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The pass has been rough lately and they closed the pass over in Destin this week because the coast guard was pulling people out of the water like mad. At times the Pensacola Pass gets what is called confused waters. In other words the currents are running at all angles and are difficult to read. I certainly agree with Dave to watch the weather and if you decide to go into the pass look at the conditions carefully. No sense becoming a statistic. If the weather is good and currents cooperating, you will have a great time in a small boat in the pass. We see small boats all the time. Watch your wake around Big Lagoon.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Thanks , is the whole Lagoon no wake? I am launching in there from the park. 

I hope to catch them in there and may try to shoot across the pass to the barrier Islands and grass flats on the other side. I have fish there before. I cant wait to get down there!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

yes it is. its no wake from the very eastern tip of big lagoon down to galvez boat ramp. the ramp is about 1/2-3/4 mile on the other side of baars bridge


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> yes it is. its no wake from the very eastern tip of big lagoon down to galvez boat ramp. the ramp is about 1/2-3/4 mile on the other side of baars bridge


 
holy cow how far is that ?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

FLbeachbum said:


> trolling with stretches


Please excuse my ignorance but what does this mean?:blink:


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what does this mean?:blink:



Stretch 25 or 30's are a popular trolling lure.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ctilton said:


> holy cow how far is that ?


according to google earth its about 2.5 miles total


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

Fish the rock jetty in the pass, with live pinfish and and slip cork, or Carolina rig and bump/drift the pass again with medium sized live baits. I would also not use the anchor dew to strong currants.:thumbsup:


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

ctilton said:


> Thanks , is the whole Lagoon no wake? I am launching in there from the park.
> 
> I hope to catch them in there and may try to shoot across the pass to the barrier Islands and grass flats on the other side. I have fish there before. I cant wait to get down there!


If you head from the Big Lagoon launch to the Pass there is only a short stretch of "No Wake" since you'll be heading east. If you head west from the launch then there is a longer stretch of "No Wake" until you hit Galvez Landing boat ramp. There is Gray's Tackle Shop about a mile from Big Lagoon. It's located there by Winn Dixie which is near the corner of Gulf Beach Hwy. and Sorrento Rd. The folks there are very helpful.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Gotcha thanks , I know rt where Winn Dixie is if any of you see us out there white Xpress with a merc 175 say hello!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

